# Substitute for Hazelnuts?



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I have a couple of recipes for hazelnuts (in desserts) and I am looking for a good substitution. Hazelnuts are very hard to find in my little town. I've thought of almonds, pecans, macadamia...what would you all suggest? One recipe calls for the nuts chopped in a torte, the other calls for a praline to be made with the nuts, then ground up into a "flour" and added to the recipe. Thanks!!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Almonds would be my first guess, but I've never tried the substitution myself.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

As hazlenuts are not too expensive, I would go for a generic chopped nut mix.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you have filbert nuts in the USA?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What about Brazil nuts?

"Do you have filbert nuts in the USA?"
I believe they are the same thing.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Similar to hazlenuts, and sold as separate varieties in the UK

The Nut Factory : Kitchen : Interesting Facts : Filberts


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

First sentence on the website link that you posted. Basically just grown in different locations. Thanks for the link, very informative, posted it to my bookmarks.:chef:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

In the UK they are sold as different things - I think the hazlenuts have been kiln dried and the filberts have 'soft' (relatively speaking!) shells. A bit like cob nuts being sold with their 'mantles'.


----------

